# Spotting on cd10 clomid ?



## Missgiggles (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi. Am new here. I am on my first cycle of clomid. 

I took it 2-6 after a proverb bleed. Then day cd10 I had spotting and a dull af type ache. It lasted a day. I called the doc, she said it was a good thing. 

Has anyone else had this? I still don't know if I have actually ovulated ... Am now cd 15. Am doing opks, but have not had a positive yet (though I know I might not get a positive) . Am not bbt ing though. 

Thanks x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Missgiggles

Sorry you've had no replies. I have posted your question on the crazy clomid chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.636 where hopefully someone will be able to help.

Krissi xx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

Miss giggles on the month that i got my BFP on clomid i had spotting at ovulation which i had never had before so it could be you were having OV spotting 

Good luck!!!

S x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Ovulation can cause spotting so I think it's a good sign. Depending on the opks ur using. I use the clear blue fertility monitor which is fantastic for showing your high and the 2 days of ovulate. It's well worth the buy if your on clomid as you can ovulate anytime after day 6. I'm on cd 20 and my monitor is showing peak so my egg is released. Xx


----------

